

A Bible Of Color Theory Is Now An App - ggamecrazy
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673122/a-bible-of-color-theory-is-now-an-app#1

======
ggamecrazy
Really blown away by not only the design but by the content. Really surprised
that it was developed by Yale University Press, in-house?! Hmmm...

